# Hackles



## Pikache

I am curious to the history of hackles, especially white hackle, currently worn by RHFC, which happens to be my regiment.


----------



## Gunnar

What‘s a hackle?  As far as I know, hackles are a special kind of comb, used for carding wool.

Gunnar


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Hackles are feathers, usually (but not always) worn in the headdress of Highland regiments. I‘m bound to be corrected on their meaning, but I believe the colour is signficant. For example, the Black Watch have a red hackle that was issued to them for effectiveness in battle (not sure which war, but I believe it was WWII).

I also believe that the white hackle is issued to regiments for acts of cowardice. (The RCA had their 100 years of pennance lifted a while ago for deserting the guns - I think in the Boer war.)

As I said, open to correction on these points...

Cheers


----------



## Danjanou

Mike I think you‘re thinking of white feathers handed out for cowardice. 

A check of the HFC website revealed nothing about the hackle. However I think it may have been a carry over honour from one of the two regiments that formed this unit, the Highland Light Infantry of Canada, or the Scots Fusiliers of Canada, most likely the later as Fusilier Regiments often wore (wear?) hackles as part of their dress.

Also  you‘re right about the Blackwatch‘s red hackle  according to info I found at their web site 

 http://www.theblackwatch.co.uk/newsite/index.html 

it was adopted in 1795. it does not appear to have been awarded as a battle honour, which i always thought was the case. I think the confusion arises from the awarding of the "Royal" prefix as an honour for their outstanding servive in the Seven Years War, especially for their charge at Ticonderoga where they lost 50% but kept going.


----------



## Pikache

Well, here‘s what I found of the white hackle for Royal Highland Fusiliers (the Brit unit).

 http://www.mostovionline.com/319/info.htm 

...The Royal Highland Fusiliers. The white plume or "hackle" on his hat (see photo) denotes a Fusilier regiment. These were formed in the 18th century of infantry armed with new French rifle or "fusil." 

The white hackle has another origin in this regiment, which is an amalgamation of the Royal Scots Fusiliers and the Highland Light Infantry (HLI). The 1st Battalion of the HLI was the first regiment raised in the Highlands of Scotland after the rebellion by the "Clans" of the western Highlands in 1745. They sought to restore a Catholic king to the throne of Great Britain but were defeated. They were not however required to wear the Black Cock feather which their former enemies, the Lowland, Protestant regiments wore. In a gesture of magnanimity, they were allowed to retain the "White Cockade" denoting their distinctive former allegiance.


----------



## Pikache

And another tidbit...


 http://www.btinternet.com/~johnhglen/the_military_page.htm 

The white hackle was a standard one for grenadiers and fusiliers and was worn by The Royal Scots Fusiliers from 1768 to 1866. It was restored to the regiment in 1902 to mark its distinguished service during the South African war of 1899-1902.

Still does not answer where HLI/RHFC‘s history of white hackle came from...


----------



## Danjanou

Bedpan, from what you dug up, I would presume then that the white hackle of the HFC, was adopted as part of their dress in recognition of the affiliated British Regiment or more likely the hackle was adopted by one or both of the two regiments that were amalgamated to make up the HFC, the HLIC, and/or the SFC. 

Many Canadian regiments have adopted items of dress directly from their British "Parent" units. the red hackle, the maroon beret, the various cap badges and/or tartens etc.


----------



## Michael Dorosh

The story of the blue hackle (and the red hackle) is on my site at www.canadiansoldiers.com

go to INSIGNIA and then SPECIAL DISTINCTIONS.  The white hackle was nothing special, it was worn by all regiments of the line IIRC; the blue was adopted by the Queen‘s Own Cameron Highlanders in WW II as detailed on my site, and the red hackle is a special distinction worn by the Black Watch only (and about 2000 civilian pipe bands).


----------



## Ralph

I had to smile when I saw Mike‘s comment about hackles being a disgrace - it was taken for granted by a lot of guys I ran into while serving with my old reserve unit (Lorne Scots in Ontario) - even better, they wear a primrose-coloured hackle on the balmoral, which fits in perfectly with the whole cowardice idea. From what I remember, it was earned by the Lornes‘ associated regiment in the UK, the Lancashire Fusiliers, I think, as a battle honour in the Boer War. 
Cheers,
Ralph


----------



## Pikache

In WW1, the British ladies called ‘The Order of White Feather‘ went around giving white feathers to men who did not join the military, considering them cowards.

Also, white hackle seems to be associated with fusilier regiments.


----------



## clayball

umm...to blow the dust off ob this topic ( chuckles ) , yeah, i heard the yellow hackel that i've seen the lorne scott's wear is for a discrace ( as what also fits into the yelow stripe in their tarten ( i'm in a pipe band so i pick up things from tartens)) , that it was for  raping nuns and such pleasentries....and thast what i've heard

....and any1 by chance know what the green one by chance means ? ( the 2nd Battalion of the Irish Regiment of Canada is what i;m in ( cadets, and maby soon to be reserves))


----------



## Tpr.Orange

clayball said:
			
		

> umm...to blow the dust off ob this topic ( chuckles ) , yeah, i heard the yellow hackel that i've seen the lorne scott's wear is for a discrace ( as what also fits into the yelow stripe in their tarten ( i'm in a pipe band so i pick up things from tartens)) , that it was for   raping nuns and such pleasentries....and thast what i've heard
> 
> ....and any1 by chance know what the green one by chance means ? ( the 2nd Battalion of the Irish Regiment of Canada is what i;m in ( cadets, and maby soon to be reserves))




Primrose not yellow


----------



## Michael Dorosh

http://army.ca/forums/threads/3066.45.html

See the thread at the link above, it was a recent discussion about how silly an idea it is to believe that the Army would actually make a unit wear a "dishonour" on their uniform.


----------



## pbi

Thanks, Mike. I think we pretty well killed that idea over on the old thread. Unless, of course, somebody wants to go after my $20.00.....? Cheers.


----------



## Cooper

> umm...to blow the dust off ob this topic ( chuckles ) , yeah, i heard the yellow hackel that i've seen the lorne scott's wear is for a discrace ( as what also fits into the yelow stripe in their tarten ( i'm in a pipe band so i pick up things from tartens)) , that it was for  raping nuns and such pleasentries....and thast what i've heard




Well you heard wrong.

a: The Lorne Scots don't have yellow in their tartan and;
b: The primrose hackle was earned the the Lancashire Fusiliers (XX of foot) for actions during the Boer War and when they were going to be amalgamated into the Royal Regiment of Fusiliers in the 60s they gave the hackle to the Lorne Scots (their allied regiment) so that the tradition could be continued.


----------



## Danjanou

All of which was covered in previous threads, about a year ago. 

Mind it's good to see people are using the search function to resurrect older threads. 8)


----------



## ArmyRick

Thank you cooper, you are quite correct..

Clayball, you will publicly apoligize here on this forum for slandering the Lorne Scots (Peel, Dufferin and Halton Regiment)..
Understand, cadet?


----------



## clayball

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> Thank you cooper, you are quite correct..
> 
> Clayball, you will publicly apoligize here on this forum for slandering the Lorne Scots (Peel, Dufferin and Halton Regiment)..
> Understand, cadet?




like i said , as i heard it was something i heard , i didn't say it was like a fact or something like that, but with cadets , and kids of today , you dint know  if what we call reality is real or not or some messed up stuff like that


but yes , as to what i have said , i do apologize for my mislead information ,and be,if i were able to i would of just deleted that comment


----------



## NATO Boy

Although a bit off-topic, I felt it would be interesting to ask about "toories."

The little bit I heard from a Sgt was that the Toorie on Belmorals and Glengarries was used as a formation marking. When Field Comdrs would assess their strength, they would stand on a hilltop and be able to make out different Regts. by the colour of the toories on their headress. A bit surreal, but an interrest fact if it is true. RHF, have you heard this too? Maybe there's more too it.

As for colours of hackles, with exceptions of course (Black Watch, Lorne Scots, e.t.c,) I also heard that it sometimes comes down to how much money a regt wants to spend on its' appearance and thus some regts don't have a battle honour or history behind the colour of their hackle but rather just have it for regt appearance. However this could be heresay and should be taken with a grain of salt since I myself don't know this for a fact. If anyone can shed light on this, it would make this mess less muddled up.


----------



## Michael Dorosh

NATO Boy said:
			
		

> Although a bit off-topic, I felt it would be interesting to ask about "toories."
> 
> The little bit I heard from a Sgt was that the Toorie on Belmorals and Glengarries was used as a formation marking. When Field Comdrs would assess their strength, they would stand on a hilltop and be able to make out different Regts. by the colour of the toories on their headress. A bit surreal, but an interrest fact if it is true. RHF, have you heard this too? Maybe there's more too it.



The combat dress of the Highland soldier in the 1800s was the feather bonnet, which did not have a toorie, so that kind of blows your theory out of the water.  On campaign in arid regions, the sun helmet was worn.  No toories.  The kilmarnock bonnet was worn as off duty dress - did this even have a toorie, I don't recall.

The balmoral and tam o'shanter are fairly modern items of dress, rather like the "little kilt" which is worn today - possibly one of those items that came into existence after Proscription was lifted and then backdated in popular imagination, like the erroneous idea that clan tartans existed before the '45....

The glengarry was adopted as army wide headdress in the late 1800s, but I believe this was a form of undress, no?


----------



## Danjanou

Actually "combat" dress for line companies in Highland Regiments in the 1700's was a balmoral style bonnet with a toorie (tourey?), the high feathered bonnet Michael describes coming in during the 1800's. 

However any pictures/prints I've seen of all the regimentrs of this period (42nd, 72nd, 74th, 75th, 78th, 79th Foot etc) had them wearing the same dark navy, almost black, headress witha red toourie. So again this theory that the colour was used for marking different units doesn't appear to hold up.


----------



## baboon6

The red hackle is also worn by the Transvaal Scottish
www.jocks.co.za


----------



## Steel Badger

Cheers Coop for laying that old rumour to rest......our Lorne Brothers wear a DISTINCTION not a dishonour.....

And how about the hackle that has dissapeared from the dress of 4th Bn RCR (The London and Oxfordshire Fusiliers)???


----------



## a_majoor

The accessory referred to is actually supposed to be a Fusilier's plume, and is all white as a reminder of the "Canadian Fusiliers (City of London Regt)" association with the other "City of London Fusiliers" in Merrie Olde England.

The Canadian Fusiliers had a very long and interesting history as well, starting as the 7th Volunteer Company in the early 1800's, and ending as part of the RCR collective in the 1950s (after themselves amalgamating the 3rd Machine Gun Battalion, The Oxford Rifles and taking the remnants of the Perth Regiment [who committed a form of _seppuku_ by choosing to be struck from the order of battle rather than be absorbed by the RCR).

My source material isn't handy right now, but I will post something about them someday.


----------



## Steel Badger

The RCR collective Arthur?

Could you be refferring to the PAARDEBORG?!!!!!!!!!


----------



## a_majoor

Yes SB, *resistance is futile*; we will amalgamate your distinctive battle honours with our own....


----------



## Steel Badger

I will resist your French Onion sellers hat and cloth trousers to the END Artorius!!!!!


----------



## quadrapiper

As an additonal note, I understand that certain units designated as being affiliated with the Prince of Wales wear or wore three white feathers; not sure if this is a _Welsh_ insignia or something specific to the Prince. This seems to have been adapted into cap badges today, rather than being worn as feathers. No idea if this applies to any current Canadian units.

The  North Staffordshire Regiment 
(The Prince of Wales's)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



THE 9TH/12TH ROYAL LANCERS (PRINCE OF WALES'S)




Badge of the 100th (Prince of Wales's Royal Canadian) Regiment, 1860


----------



## ExSarge

The colour of the hackle is significant. If I remember my heraldry the use of white or “argent” indicated; peace and sincerity. It is also used to denote honour, steadfastness and loyalty.


----------



## Remius

Quadripiper: They are the Prince of Wales plumes.  Units with an affiliation of some sort will have this symbol on their cap badges, insignia, colours etc.


----------



## quadrapiper

Thank you. Any current Canadian units so affiliated?


----------



## Michael Dorosh

Someone posted a link to the GGFG website today - a brief glimpse showed one of their company colours had the plume on it.


----------



## Remius

As mentioned the GGFG have it on their 2 Company coulour point.  It also features on the Regimental Colours (the three coy symbols rotate on the regimental coulours, currently it sports the 2 Coy symbol).  The association is based on the GGFG's roots with the Civil Rifles (I may have the name wrong) who's honourary Colonel at the time was the Prince of Wales.


----------



## deh

Crantor said:
			
		

> As mentioned the GGFG have it on their 2 Company coulour point.  It also features on the Regimental Colours (the three coy symbols rotate on the regimental coulours, currently it sports the 2 Coy symbol).  The association is based on the GGFG's roots with the Civil Rifles (I may have the name wrong) who's honourary Colonel at the time was the Prince of Wales.



Close, the Civil Servant Rifle Corps and later the Civil Servant Rifle Regiment.  More information can be found at
http://www.cyberus.ca/~ggfg/history.htm
As a side note, with the expansion of the unit it was recently presented with a fourth Colour Point for its new company.  Any takers on whether it will be included in the rotation?


----------



## Klc

Arrgh... I can't remember the history about the hackle, but I do remember a couple of factoids on it.
 s
The hackle is made of the feathers from the 'chin' of a rooster - the same ones used in high quality fishing lures.

I do remember how to properly 'form' your hackle. First, you steam it until the feathers fluff out in all dircetions, then shove the thing in a shot glass. Pull it out an hour later.


----------



## Black Watch

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Hackles are feathers, usually (but not always) worn in the headdress of Highland regiments. I‘m bound to be corrected on their meaning, but I believe the colour is signficant. For example, the Black Watch have a red hackle that was issued to them for effectiveness in battle (not sure which war, but I believe it was WWII).
> 
> I also believe that the white hackle is issued to regiments for acts of cowardice. (The RCA had their 100 years of pennance lifted a while ago for deserting the guns - I think in the Boer war.)
> 
> As I said, open to correction on these points...
> 
> Cheers


RHC's hacle dates back from WWI


----------



## WelchFus

I'm not exactly sure as to how I browsed my way onto this website but whatever, its a cracking site and I'm amazed about the wealth of knowedge that is shown by contributors. 
On the subject of hackles, The Royal Welch Fusiiers and the Royal Fusiliers wore a white hackel and the Northumberland Fusilers a red and white one.  If I remember correctly the Lancashire Fusiliers wore a yellow hackel and the Inniskilings an orange one.  All very colourful don't you think! but alas no more. :'(


----------



## geo

http://houseoflabhran.net/hackle.html

Colour of the hackle was simply an identifying colour for troops on the battlefield.
Hackles were not restricted to Highland units, Many wore hackles on their Shakos & then there are the ones worn on the Bearskins..... which sort of got hijacked by the British army from the French "Imperial guard".


----------



## Krypto

Referring to the original post:

I was in RHFC in high school. I don't remember details, but I do know the white hackle is a specific battle honour from WW2. I can't find any links to back that up, but I learned this on my BMQ learning the history of the unit.


----------



## RHFC_piper

geo said:
			
		

> http://houseoflabhran.net/hackle.html
> 
> Colour of the hackle was simply an identifying colour for troops on the battlefield.
> Hackles were not restricted to Highland units, Many wore hackles on their Shakos & then there are the ones worn on the Bearskins..... which sort of got hijacked by the British army from the French "Imperial guard".



This is the most correct answer.

Hackles don't denote battle honours or disgraces... just unit indications.

Some have strange histories and wives tales, none of which can either be confirmed or are outright false; egs.
- RHR (Black watch) have a red hackle becasue they dipped they're white hackles into the blood of their enemies (Wars of 1812): not confirmed
- HLI Had Red tipped Hackles for the same reason: Not confirmed
- Hackles were origionally rifle barrel cleaning rods stolen from dead freanch soldiers (1812) and worn in the hats of highlanders. The more they had, the more they killed: Not confirmed
- The Lorn Scots Hackle is yellow because of a battle dishonour... just not true... It's Primrose. Which was the colour chosen by the daughter of the Regiments founding Commander and is worn in her honour.

WIKI has some good info on Hackles, and I'm incline to believe their information (for once)

Some times I wonder why I know some of this useless information...  :


----------



## ArmyRick

The Lorne Scots were orgininally affiliated with the lancashire fusiliers in England who wore the primerose plume (their county colour) as a battle honour for earning 5 x victoria crosses in south africa.

In 1967 the lancashires were almagamated into the royal regiment of fusiliers and had to retire their plume. In keeping tradition alive, the lorne Scots were allowed to carry on their honour.


----------



## RHFC_piper

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> The Lorne Scots were orgininally affiliated with the lancashire fusiliers in England who wore the primerose plume (their county colour) as a battle honour for earning 5 x victoria crosses in south africa.
> 
> In 1967 the lancashires were almagamated into the royal regiment of fusiliers and had to retire their plume. In keeping tradition alive, the lorne Scots were allowed to carry on their honour.



After searching around for a while, I couldn't find any 'Official' reference to when or how the Lancashire Fusiliers got their primrose hackle, all I could find is this:
http://www.fusiliersmuseum-lancashire.org.uk/history_timeline.html#4

And this unofficial site which offers absolutly no history of the regiment (kinda dissapointing)
http://www.lancs-fusiliers.co.uk/

But I have found several references of the Lorns recieving the primrose from the Lancashire fusiliers, so in that case, I stand corrected. (yet another myth of hackles disproven)
The story of the Lorns wearing 'yellow' for a battle dishonour is still just a myth.

Either way, the Hackles (all hackles) origional use was to indicate units on the battlefield. Distinguishing hackles start appearing after distinguishing service.  The majority (not all) Fusilier Regiments wore white hackles at one point and through distiction in battle they earned the right / honour to wear another colour that indicate valour in combat or service to the Crown, etc.
Example: http://www.army.mod.uk/fusiliers/battalions/1st_battalion/traditions.htm

That link also (briefly) touches on how Hackles were taken from fallen french soldiers and adopted by the British regiments they fell to... This is a common history of all Fusilier regiments. (Even the name 'Fusilier' has its roots in French)

It's interesting looking into the history of the various regiments and how they adopted their distinctive markings.  Its too bad that some of the history is being lost / distorted.


----------



## captainj

I must say there has been some amusing little threads on this subject. As a matter of interest the 4th Bn RCR for the longest also wore a white hackle. Thats right a Bn of the RCR.  In addition I read one of the threads that stated the Royal Iniskilling Fusiliers wore a orange hackle. This is incorrect they like the Royal Irish Fusiliers wore St Patricks Blue as does the 2nd Bn Irish Regiment of Canada. I can assure you that the previous two Irish Regiments at no time showed their backs to the enemy. Both having stellar history in war and peace. Indeed the 2nd Bn Irish Regt of Canada has an outstanding history in Italy WWII.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick

captainj said:
			
		

> I must say there has been some amusing little threads on this subject. As a matter of interest the 4th Bn RCR for the longest also wore a white hackle. Thats right a Bn of the RCR.  In addition I read one of the threads that stated the Royal Iniskilling Fusiliers wore a orange hackle. This is incorrect they like the Royal Irish Fusiliers wore St Patricks Blue as does the 2nd Bn Irish Regiment of Canada. I can assure you that the previous two Irish Regiments at no time showed their backs to the enemy. Both having stellar history in war and peace. Indeed the 2nd Bn Irish Regt of Canada has an outstanding history in Italy WWII.



That would actually be the 1st Bn. There is a thread in here somewhere about the somewhat messy story about why there is an extant 2nd Bn but the 1st Bn is on the supplementary order of battle.


----------



## Steel Badger

We can blame Hellyer for the demise of the 1st Bn.  Seems they failed him on his officer board.


----------



## a_majoor

captainj said:
			
		

> I must say there has been some amusing little threads on this subject. As a matter of interest the 4th Bn RCR for the longest also wore a white hackle. Thats right a Bn of the RCR.  In addition I read one of the threads that stated the Royal Iniskilling Fusiliers wore a orange hackle. This is incorrect they like the Royal Irish Fusiliers wore St Patricks Blue as does the 2nd Bn Irish Regiment of Canada. I can assure you that the previous two Irish Regiments at no time showed their backs to the enemy. Both having stellar history in war and peace. Indeed the 2nd Bn Irish Regt of Canada has an outstanding history in Italy WWII.



The White "Hackle" of the 4th Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment was to perpetuate the unit's lineage to the "Canadian Fusiliers (City of London Regiment)"; and of course all white was used to match the sister regiment, The Royal Fusiliers (City of London Regiment). As noted earlier in this thread, the Canadian Fusiliers amalgamated the Oxford Rifles, the 2nd MG Bn (thanks to SB for correcting the number) and the Perth Regiment before being "invited" to amalgamate with the Royal Canadian Regiment.

Although this link to history is sadly gone, should anyone ever revive the principle of historical and traditional accoutrement's, remember Fusiliers wear a *plume*, not a hackle or a bob!


----------



## RHFC_piper

a_majoor said:
			
		

> The White "Hackle" of the 4th Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment was to perpetuate the unit's lineage to the "Canadian Fusiliers (City of London Regiment)"



Part of that history also involves the 4th Battalion formally being part of the Perth Regiment, which was at one point part of the HLI of C who wore white hackles, which isn't directly the reason for the hackles, but is a contributing factor.



			
				a_majoor said:
			
		

> Although this link to history is sadly gone, should anyone ever revive the principle of historical and traditional accoutrement's, remember Fusiliers wear a *plume*, not a hackle or a bob!



Not all Fusilier regiments wore Plumes, but then again, some regiments who are now fusiliers predate the Plume Tradition (eg. 71st & 74th of foot, who wore hackles or bobs with Shakos and Feather bonnets).  By tradition (after 1812ish) most, if not all Fusilier regiments wore hackles, as the Shako was out of style, eliminating the bob and horse hair plume, and most Fusilier regiments adopted sillier chapeau's such as the feather bonnet and busby.  Once the bonnet-kilmarnock's, Tam O'Shanters, Glengarry's, Balmorals, and Cabine's came along there was no end to multi-coloured adornments worn behind the brass (and in some cases, instead of a brass: Black watch and RHF in battle dress)

Just more ways to distinguish the regiments.


----------



## a_majoor

Just to clarify things RHFC Piper, the lineage of the Canadian Fusiliers was always iseparate from the Perth Regiment, indeed the "Fighting Perth's" were going to be forcibly amalgamated with the then "3rd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment (London and Oxford Fusiliers)", but their regimental senate preferred Seppuku and the Perth Regiment was formally struck from the order of battle instead. 

The Oxford Rifles were reduced to zero strength on the supplementary order of battle when merged with the Canadian Fusiliers to create the 3rd Batalion, The RCR; which later became the 4th Battalion.

For the latest in Regimental fashions, I usually consult Steel Badger, although I understand black pyjamas may be making a comeback this season.


----------



## geo

The bar steward of my old unit (one of) fought with the Perth in Italy during WW2.  Though he had enrolled in the prewar militia with the CGG, he embodied the Perth..... cranky, cantanquerous gent.  Would scare the pants off of the new junior segeants - though later, they all thought the world of him -  was made an "honorary" Sgt (though I thought of him as an "ornery".  God bless ya Harold!


----------



## The Rifleman

Scottish Regiments
The Black Watch - Story of the "Red Heckle"



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Since 1795 the soldiers of the 42nd have worn a red feather or "heckle" in their bonnets, being in this respect distinguished from all the other Highland regiments. The following is the story of the "glorious old red heckle", as told by Lieutenant-Colonel Wheatley, who, we believe, had his information directly from those who took part in the exploit on account of which the Black Watch is entitled to wear the plume.

In December 1794, when the Forty-Second were quartered at Thuyl, as above mentioned, they received orders for the night of the 31st to mark upon Bommell, distant some miles on the opposite side of the river Waal, which they reached by four o'clock on the morning of 1st January 1795. Here they were joined by a number of other regiments, and lay on their arms until daybreak, when they attacked the French army, and drove them across the river on the ice. The British held their position on the banks of the river until the evening of the 3d, when (the French having been reinforced) a partial retreat took place early on the morning of the 4th. The British retired upon the village of Guildermalson, where the 42d, with a number of other regiments, halted, and formed up to cover the retreat through the village. The French cavalry, however, cut through the retreating picquets, and made their way up to the regiments stationed at the village, where they were met and repulsed, and a number of them taken prisoners. Two field-pieces were placed in front of the village to protect the retreat of the picquets; but instead of resisting the charge of cavalry, they (the picquets) retreated to the rear of the village, leaving their guns in possession of the French, who commenced dragging them off. An A.D.C. (Major Rose) ordered Major Dalrymple, commanding the 42d, to charge with his regiment, and retake the guns; which was immediately done, with the loss of 1 man killed and 3 wounded. The guns were this rescued and dragged in by the 42d, the horses having been disabled and the harness cut.

There was little or no notice taken of this affair at the time, as all was bustle; but after their arrival in England, it was rumored that the 42d were to get some distinctive badge for their conduct in retaking the guns on the 4th of January; but the nature of the honor was kept a profound secret. On the 4th of June 1795, as the regiment, then quartered at Royston, Cambridgeshire, was out on parade to fire three rounds in honor of his Majesty's birthday, the men were surprised and delighted when a large box was brought on to the field, and a red feather distributed to each soldier. This distinctive ornament has ever since adorned the otherwise funereal headdress of the old Black Watch.

In 1822, from a mistaken direction in a book of dress for the guidance of the army, some of the other Highland regiments concluded that they also had a right to wear "a red vulture feather". The 42d, however, remonstrated, and their representations at headquarters called forth the following memorandum:-

"For Officers commanding Highland Regiments.

"Horse Guards, 20th Aug, 1822.
"The red vulture feather prescribed by the recent regulations for Highland regiments is intended to be used exclusively by the Forty-Second Regiment: other Highland corps will be allowed to continue to wear the same description of feather that may have been hitherto in use.

"H. Torrens, Adjutant-General".


----------



## geo

Vulture's feather?
I always thought they were chicken feathers?......... (seriusly)


----------



## bdog

the Prince of Wales badge 
from Wikipedia.com
The badge is thought to have originated with Edward, the Black Prince, Ruler of Wales. According to legend, the Black Prince obtained the arms from John of Bohemia, against whom he fought in the Battle of Crécy in 1346. After the battle, the prince went to the body of the dead king (whom he admired for his bravery) and took his helmet, lined with ostrich feathers. The feathers and the dead king's motto made up the prince's new badge and came to be used by subsequent Princes of Wales.

so that badge is a mark of great bravery just so you know I alway thought it was a cool story


----------



## PEGAZUS

The internet provides all sorts of truthful explanations as to the origin of the hackles and which ones are battle honours.  My two years with the Lorne Scots (C Coy Georgetown Ontario) in the 70s provided me with the units' history, and yes, the yellow hackle was a battle honour.  Mine was rolled up in a paper tube for storage when I joined the Regs.  30 years later, the hackle and 3.5 inch silver cap badge are together once again, within my retirement shadow box.

The white feather, a symbol of cowardice, is part of a movie called THE FOUR FEATHERS.  The 2002 version starred Heath Ledger.


----------

